# Results from "Lucky 17" Big Bass event at Portage Lakes 4-29-18



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Photos and results at the following link. Look at pinned post. Thank You!

/www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyway for us guys that dont do facebook to see the results


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sunday's Lucky 17 event.
1st - Jeff Brown with son Michael 5.45lb.
2nd - Tony Perillo, Ricky Roschival 5.15lb.
3rd - Jeff Yeater, Larry Yanke 5.11lb.
4th - Ed Hankins, 4.73lb.
5th - Dave Wells, 4.10lb.
6th - Nick Hoaja,. Rick Heimbaugh 4.01lb.
7th - Jason and Josh Glockner, 3.89lb.
"Lucky 17" winners:
Jeff Miller and Dale Miller with a 1.48lb


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DL07 said:


> Anyway for us guys that dont do facebook to see the results


Are you telling me that the link provided doesn't give you that information? Help me out. I really don't know the answer to that.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The link asks me to sign in to facebook. Im not a facebook user so Im unable to log in then view. Thanks for posting results


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DL07 said:


> The link asks me to sign in to facebook. Im not a facebook user so Im unable to log in then view. Thanks for posting results


OK Thank You. I did not know that


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think the link will not show up is because it is posted in a group page and not a public page.


----------



## Keeping it reel (May 7, 2017)

lakeslouie said:


> Sunday's Lucky 17 event.
> 1st - Jeff Brown with son Michael 5.45lb.
> 2nd - Tony Perillo, Ricky Roschival 5.15lb.
> 3rd - Jeff Yeater, Larry Yanke 5.11lb.
> ...


Had a good time. Cold but fun...Let us know when there is another one like this. You do a great job with these tournaments from start to finish. BTW we were unlucky 18th...Close...even though we were not trying...


----------

